# Solved: FAX using Magicjack



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

This old man has been fussing for months with trying to FAX using Magicjack. Everything I've read and been told was that because FAX is an analog system you generally cannot FAX over VOIP. However, my perserverance paid off and I found a simple way to do it with Magicjack. Disconnect the telephone line from your telephone and leave the other end plugged into your Magicjack unit. Now plug that loose end into your printer/fax and, voila = you can now FAX. John


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can certainly fax over *some* VoIP systems. As I said in your previous thread, MagicJack performance is hit or miss.

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1060411-fax-computer-only.html

I'm not sure I understand your "solution". I assumed you were connecting your multifunction device to the MagicJack. Obviously you can't fax without connecting the two.


----------



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

Yes, DoubleHelix, your assumption is correct ... plug the telephone line from the Magicjack unit into the printer/fax multifunction machine, insted of the telephone. I had no problems faxing at the highest speed the other night using this method. BUT, tonight I had to reduce the fax speed by one notch to 14000 in order to send some faxes. This just proves your several points that using VOIP to fax can be "hit or miss" and, also, possibly Ma Bell's phone line to my house not being consistently good. At any rate, with patience, I now seem to be able to fax using this inconvenient method of disconnecting from the telephone and plugging into the printer/fax machine. Thanks again for your help and comments. John


----------

